# Typical salaries



## meninaJANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Saudações brasileiras!! (brazilian greetings!)

Hi everybody!!! My name is Janayna Velozo, called "meninaJANA" (Jana girl) here in Brazil where I live and this is my first thread! =)

I found a very interesting site where you can take a look at the salaries based on your experience, graduation and so on. Here it is>> PayScale - Salary Comparison, Salary Survey, Wages

jana.


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks. Pretty cool site.


----------

